
Iranian authorities updated account of UIA 752 shoot down - kitteh
http://avherald.com/h?article=4d1aea51/0000&opt=0
======
kitteh
Two things surprising to me: the SAM system was relocated and not
recalibrated. Those running the system couldn't communicate with their command
center and fired without approval.

